#ubuntu-sa 2011-09-20
<locodir-user_> السلام عليكم
<locodir-user_> هل من أحد ؟
#ubuntu-sa 2011-09-22
<ALMTEMtem> بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف ‏
<ALMTEMtem> بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف بوف ‏
#ubuntu-sa 2012-09-17
<zi0> hello guys
<zi0> i have been facing a problem with booting delay time
<zi0> my ubuntu 12.04 is taking about 5 -7 minutes to boot up
<zi0> any help !
<zi0> thank you !
